# [Movie of the Decade- Round 2] No Country for Old Men vs Spirited Away



## masamune1 (Dec 30, 2009)

vs






The Poll will remain open for 2 Days. 
The winner will pass on to the next round.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 30, 2009)

i vote for No Country for Old Men. Javier Barden was really good in this movie.


----------



## Grrblt (Dec 30, 2009)

Even though Spirited Away should have suffered a smashing defeat in round 1 (), it is clearly the better film here. No Country for Old Men was too boring to finish watching.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2009)

Miyazaki 4eva!  But I not just voting for that reason, Spirited Away was a great film.


----------



## Cochise (Dec 30, 2009)

I'll take _Spirited Away_, it was an exceptional film. _NCFOM_ was great, but it lacks the same degree of excellence.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2009)

Spirited Away is our generations Wizard of Oz.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 30, 2009)

Spirited Away. One of my favourite films


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 30, 2009)

Voted for Spirited Away, which I just saw. It's not my immediate cup of tea, but I kinda liked it. That's more than I can say about No Country For Old Men, which was mediocre.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 30, 2009)

Miyazaki wins everything by default.

There are none better than the Master.


----------



## Maris (Dec 30, 2009)

^This .


----------



## KazeYama (Dec 30, 2009)

Spirited Away was a technical and emotional masterpiece. 

No country for old men was good but ultimately just a well executed novel conversion, it won't hold up over time the same way Spirited Away will. You could watch it 10 years from now or 20 and it will still blow you away.


----------



## Ishamael (Dec 30, 2009)

Spirited Away was just to charming. While I did enjoy No Country for Old Men it simply can't hold up to Miyazaki's masterpiece.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2009)

Ishamael said:


> Miyazaki's masterpiece.


I dispute this.  And it's why I can't vote for Spirited Away.  I think Princess Mononoke, Howl's Moving Castle, and Kiki's Delivery Service are all better.


----------



## Superrazien (Dec 30, 2009)

We should put it to a coin toss.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I dispute this.  And it's why I can't vote for Spirited Away.  I think Princess Mononoke, Howl's Moving Castle, and Kiki's Delivery Service are all better.



Maybe the first or last, but even mentioning Howl's Moving Castle is unacceptable.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2009)

Np Country for Old Men is overrated. Its ending is ridiculously anti-climatic. Spirited Away is not Miyazaki's best work but close (I prefer Princess Mononoke slightly more).


----------



## Taleran (Dec 30, 2009)

Ishamael said:


> Miyazaki's masterpiece.



Nausicaa Manga would like a word


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 30, 2009)

Spirited Away by a mile.


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 31, 2009)

NCfOM is pretty much fucked, going up against _Spirited Away_ on this site. My vote still goes to the former though.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Dec 31, 2009)

Kind of an unfair match, seeing on which forum we're posting.
NCfOM made a deep impact on me, I voted for that one.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 31, 2009)

Haven't seen Spirited Away yet, so can't vote - but what a slaughter!  



Yasha said:


> Np Country for Old Men is overrated. Its ending is ridiculously anti-climatic. Spirited Away is not Miyazaki's best work but close (I prefer Princess Mononoke slightly more).



  Yasha...we talked about this whole thing you have with No Country.  Stop the hatred.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 31, 2009)

Spirited Away, my favorite Miyazaki film pek


----------



## Koi (Dec 31, 2009)

Chigurh scared the _shit_ out of me, but honestly half the movie bored me.  Giving this to Miyazaki's masterpiece.


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2009)

I despise Kiki's Delivery Service. Princess Mononoke was good though.


----------



## Emigan (Dec 31, 2009)

Spirited Away, which is my favorite animated movie


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2009)

ncfom. again, how does an animated movie compete? must be this forum?


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2009)

Animated movies don't make them automatically bad, Grape Krush.


----------



## Ishamael (Dec 31, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I dispute this.  And it's why I can't vote for Spirited Away.  I think Princess Mononoke, Howl's Moving Castle, and Kiki's Delivery Service are all better.


 Mononoke was good, I haven't seen it in a while but I would still put it below Spirited Away. Howl's Moving Castle is in no way shape or form anywhere near as good as Spirited Away. Haven't seen Kiki's Delivery Service.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 31, 2009)

Flip a coin.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2009)

> how does an animated movie compete? must be this forum?



Because its good?


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2009)

NCFOM was easily one of the greatest films of this decade. Brilliant film. I really think it's just this forum... Pretty disappointing poll imo.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2009)

> NCFOM was easily one of the greatest films of this decade. Brilliant film. I really think it's just this forum... Pretty disappointing poll imo.



It really was no where near one of the greatest movies of this decade.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 1, 2010)

Spirited Away, just because it never bores me.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jan 1, 2010)

Spirited Away, fantastic movie 
NCFOM had a pretty shitty ending..


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 2, 2010)

Lol, one movie is targeted for older audiences and another one is targeted for Japanese kids and anime nerds. I wonder which one would win on this board !

Though both were good films. I would have voted for NCOM. It was so bone chilling.


----------



## Roy (Jan 2, 2010)

Horrid Crow said:


> Kind of an unfair match, seeing on which forum we're posting.
> NCfOM made a deep impact on me, I voted for that one.



This        .


----------



## Grape (Jan 2, 2010)

AiSakuraHana said:


> Spirited Away, fantastic movie
> NCFOM had a pretty shitty ending..



Not shitty. Just a hard to execute ending. It leaves you wanting more, but it leaves the story and characters involved in a way that shows that the plot was only a fraction in time. Hard to explain what I mean, but it was brilliant.


----------



## Sen (Jan 2, 2010)

Didn't get a chance to vote   Not that it matters anyway though lol 

Would have said Spirited Away, loved that movie so much.


----------

